# Failed Cycle at Care London



## TiggerBounces (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, just had a DE transfer cancelled at the last minute at xxx because the embryos suddenly mutated at day 5 3 hours before the transfer.  anyone else have this? And at xxxx? Did they help in any way?  The embryologist called me and an hour an half later I still haven't heard from anyone else like the nurse or donor coordinator or clinical director.  Is this normal when things don't go to plan. They just take £8,000 and run?  I'm feeling so let down.  I don't even know when I stop the drugs and what to do with the stupid amount of drugs they made me get in advance.


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Tigger, that is really awful news - you must be so gutted. I hope under these circumstances they do something for you, it is just very unfair. Was this with the 35 year old donor you were on the fence about or did you get a different donor?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Tiggerbounces,

Don't forget that all the UK clinics are regulated by the HFEA and it is well worth complaining directly to the HFEA if you feel you have not been fairly treated by the clinic. Here is a link.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/1072.html

Best of luck,

D xxx

/links


----------

